# Thoughts on work and travel



## BART furniture (May 9, 2019)

I am starting to feel weird about this site This dude @dontpanic was trying to insult me on the website for not wanting to work when he doesnt know me or my story . Its sad and a shame that even on "squat the planet " forums you cant even be safe open up about whats happening in your life without getting judged by some random . Sad expierence for this website and i doubt i will come back to this site after that ugly sarcastic comment smh


----------



## Matt Derrick (May 9, 2019)

i don't think you really understand how this website works. that user isn't representative of everyone one StP.

also, you posted this in the totally wrong section. your post has nothing to do with road dogs..?


----------



## Deleted member 125 (May 9, 2019)

I'm thinking this post is in response to the posts @BART furniture got on another post asking for road dogs. Dude got butt hurt.


----------



## Deleted member 23509 (May 9, 2019)

Bowling Green KY... Work everywhere been here two weeks got a grand all ready...


----------



## Deleted member 23509 (May 9, 2019)

Would donate no cre


reyrey said:


> Bowling Green KY... Work everywhere been here two weeks got a grand all ready...


I just try and get the mom and pops before they go into labor ready or wherever... Been Workin solid... Work give beg work give beg ...


----------



## Deleted member 23509 (May 9, 2019)

Juan Derlust said:


> well, dude - yer, like, a slave
> so there...
> 
> 
> ...


Under table good people helping... Not a slave bro....


----------

